# CC's and attachments



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

I can find nothing on this in Help or in the MSKB, so thought I'd ask here.

1. If a message has an attachment, do CC:s get the attachment, or only those in the To: box?

2. Ditto BCC:'s?

3. If a file attached to a message is open at the moment you send the message, will the file go (it wouldn't under my old AOL)?

4. Is an attached file "attached" only by a pointer to the file, or is a copy of the file actually attached? I ask this only because with AOL, if you attach a file, then before sending the message, open and change the file, the changed file is NOT the one sent. You must unattach the file and reattach it (same name, just with some changes).


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

DK as far as I know everyone gets the attachment
CC: is carbon copy 
BCC: is blind carbon copy ( the addressees does not show here)

but everyone receives what you sent

Savvy 


the attachment is determined by the link


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

I suppose this may differ a little depending on which email client you are using...

_1. If a message has an attachment, do CC:s get the attachment, or only those in the To: box? _
Yes, everyone gets the attachment.

_2. Ditto BCC:'s? _
Yes.

For the next two questions - where are you opening the attachment from? From within the email you attached it to or from it's original location?

_3. If a file attached to a message is open at the moment you send the message, will the file go (it wouldn't under my old AOL)? _
_4. Is an attached file "attached" only by a pointer to the file, or is a copy of the file actually attached? I ask this only because with AOL, if you attach a file, then before sending the message, open and change the file, the changed file is NOT the one sent. You must unattach the file and reattach it (same name, just with some changes)._

When you attach a file to an email, it must be a copy because you can do whatever you want to the original without it affecting the attached file. (just tested it)
If you open the actual attachment, you can edit, save it and send it with the changes. If it's open when you send the email, only that last saved version is sent.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Angel... yep... thats the way I see it too


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by angel _
> *I suppose this may differ a little depending on which email client you are using...
> .......
> 
> ...


I'm using OE 6. Sorry I didn't make it clear that I meant if you had the file open in its original location, not in the e-mail message.

It appears...sadly...that OE works exactly like AOL. I just think it would be nice if the attachment were actually a pointer to the original file, and sent the copy of the file ONLY at the time the message is sent. That way if you edit the file after attaching it, but before sending it, the recipient would get the final version. In Windows terms, "object linking" rather than "object embedding" until the moment of sending.

Also, there are oodles of times I would like to send an attachment to a large group of people, and let one person know that I sent it by CC'ing him...but not have him get the attachment (which in most cases he's already seen, because he approved it before I sent it). For years I pined for a choice on AOL where you could check or uncheck an option box "CC's receive attachment". Of course, it never came along (AOL's software seems to get worse, not better, with each new version), and also apparently does not exist in OE. Too bad.

Many thanks as always to everybody who responded so promptly. What a GREAT forum!


----------

